# How much is this seized Stihl FS 76 weedwacker worth?



## rustyb (Mar 7, 2016)

I don't have the time or inclination to fix this thing.....so, would like to sell it locally...if it's worth anything.

It's been in the sun for a bit and is seized. 

How much is it worth, roughly?


----------



## backhoelover (Mar 7, 2016)

10-30.00


----------



## computeruser (Mar 7, 2016)

$20 to the right buyer. Otherwise free. I just gave a way a bundle of project blowers and trimmers for free of CL, there just isn't a market for them, particularly ones that are 2-3 generations old.


----------



## rustyb (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks, guys. What year/s was this thing made?


----------



## mexicanyella (Mar 27, 2016)

I have a FS74 trimmer, which I believe is pretty much the same but with a loop handle and a flexible drive cable in the straight shaft rather than an actual driveshaft. Same powerhead and gearbox (I think). I was just looking at the manual today, which covers the FS74 and FS76, and noticed that the print date on it was 1992.

We bought the 74 in '92 or '93, I think. 

Not the lightest or most powerful unit, but I have to say that it has been in near-weekly 3-season use for, what, 23 years now AND HAS NEVER NEEDED FUEL LINES OR A CARB KIT! I have to tweak the carb screws once or twice per summer. Had to replace the gearbox and bump head once each (used gearbox and head off a parts trimmer the local shop had out back). It refuses to die, despite pretty extended hard usage (rural area, lots of cutting hours). Maybe you should fix yours!


----------



## rustyb (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks, Mexicanyella. Sounds like a great piece of equipment. Unfortunately, I already sold it. $15


----------

